# If I start a caloric deficit will I lose my benchpress and muscle?



## Boat.Club (Jun 5, 2016)

If I start a caloric deficit will I lose my bench if so by how much?

Also if I lose alot of weight could I still gain muscle normally?


----------



## losieloos (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes you would lose strength. Why would you go on a caloric deficit? What are you like a model or sumthing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2016)

Its proven that a caloric deficit will decrease your competition bench by exactly 26 Lbs / 12 kilos.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 6, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Its proven that a caloric deficit will decrease your competition bench by exactly 26 Lbs / 12 kilos.



Wow thanks ill look into that.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 6, 2016)

losieloos said:


> Yes you would lose strength. Why would you go on a caloric deficit? What are you like a model or sumthing.



Trying to cut without enhancers.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

Boat.Club said:


> Trying to cut without enhancers.



Is this a serious question


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

Pm spongy or go through his threads I think he has a thread on recomping


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 6, 2016)

How much do you eat a day right now? And what do u eat? 
What do u do for workouts?
U got allot of things your not sharing before someone could really help u out buddy.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 6, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> How much do you eat a day right now? And what do u eat?
> What do u do for workouts?
> U got allot of things your not sharing before someone could really help u out buddy.



^This^ Give us stats and goals, and we may be able to help out.


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

Also if I lose alot of weight could I still gain muscle normally?
sure


----------

